
Neil Young Says the MacBook Pro Has ‘Fisher-Price’ Audio Quality - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/28/21091655/neil-young-podcast-vergecast-interview-phil-baker-book-pono-hi-res-audio
======
Rooster61
> But I see so many artists... we talk to artists, we interview them. We did a
> video with a guy who won lots of Grammys, works for lots of people, and he’s
> like, “I assemble samples in the back of my car using my MacBook Pro. I love
> it. This is how music is made.”

> I’ve never won a Grammy for music, so I wouldn’t know about that quality.

I honestly have never cared for (bordering on hated) Neil Young's solo work,
but this comment is utter gold. Music, and the way it's produced and consumed,
has gotten lost somewhere along the way, and this is a scathing rebuke from
someone who understands it on an intimate level. It's become a (usually
throwaway) commodity rather than the artform it once was. The science has
moved from how to make it sound better to how to make it sell better.

------
pmdulaney
Thanks, Mr Young -- you brought a big smile to my face this morning.

------
rasz
> The only way you can get it out is if you put it in. And if you put it in,
> you can’t get it out because the DAC is no good in the MacBook Pro

you get it out digitally grandpa. Neil keeps repeating "quality" during the
interview, but when asked about home setup he started with turntable ...

